# Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?



## AngelAndy20 (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
habe mir bereits öfter überlegt wie ich meine favorisierte Methode (ansitzen) auch erfolgreich im Winter ausüben kann. DAS Hinderniss schlechthin is halt die mögliche Wurfweite mit Köderfisch, die bei max. 50m liegt, auch bei passendem Gerät.
Nun kam mir die Idee mit einem billigen RC-Boot ( z.B. http://cgi.ebay.de/NEUESTES-R-C-SPEEDBOOT-RENNBOOT-BOOT-MEGAHIT_W0QQitemZ7380540676QQcategoryZ87481QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem ) den Kram rauszuschleppen und über teifem Wasser mitteln Büroklammer auszulösen (Anhieb setzen) und das Boot zurückzuholen.
Das befahren mit Booten ist auf diesem See leider verboten... ;-)) 
Hat sowas schonmal jemand gemacht? Oder was haltet ihr generell davon?
Könnte mir vorstellen das es Verwicklungen mit der Schraube geben könnte - will mir aus dünnem Alu nen Ausleger mit Schnur und Büroklammer dranbasteln!
LG by Andy


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Hallo

ich würde keine Büroklammer nehmen, sondern einen Haarclip, keine Ahnung wie die Dinger richtig heißen, Frauen haben so was......
Die halten die Schnur besser fest.

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Moin Andy,

100 Meter Reichweite der Funkfernsteuerung sind aber nicht gerade der Brecher, hmm? Gilt sicherlich auch nur für volle Akkus und optimale Bedingungen, das kann in der Praxis auch weniger sein. Wäre doch schade, wenn der Flitzer dann herrenlos auf dem Wasser rumdümpelt und Du auf Strömung und Wind angewiesen bist, damit das Teil wieder in Reichweite kommt bzw. angespült wird.

Die Idee an sich ist aber gut, gibt da auch professionellere Lösungen, die leider entsprechend kosten. Geht vom gleichzeitigen Anfüttern bis zum Ausloten des Spots über ein Funkecholot. 

Wäre doch ´ne coole Sache: Mit Grundfutter die Kleinfische anlocken und auf dem zielgenau erfaßten Spot dann noch einen Köderfisch präsentieren... #6


----------



## Gralf (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Hallo
kann den link nicht öffnen. Aber wenn du sowas benutzen möchtest wäre es viel besser mit einem richtigen ferngesteuerten Mechanismus zu auslösen der Montage und evt um Anfutter rauszuwerfen. Das könntest du billig basteln wenn die Fernsteuerung die zusätzlichen Kanäle dafür hat. Mit Büroklammer rumeiern wird bestimmt ärgerlich.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Gunni: Meine Freundin hat sowas nicht, ich hab die so erzogen die Haare gefälligst offen zu tragen! Denn ich find das geiler...:m 
Werd sie aber mal beauftragen der Schwester welche zu klaun 
@Pilkmann:War ja auch nur ein Beispiel, 40 MHZ is eh doof weils jeder hat, will ne Modellbaufrequenz um die 35MHZ #6 

Funkecholot - hatte schon an einen geschleppten smartcast gedacht, ist mir aber zu unausgereift. Anfüttern - was kost denn so n´baitboot mit vergoldeter Antriebswelle?:q 

LG by Andy


----------



## the doctor (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Hier haste ne Vollaustattung :m:m:m
http://cgi.ebay.de/Futterboot-Baitboat-Fischfeeder_W0QQitemZ7210106648QQcategoryZ30758QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



> Meine Freundin hat sowas nicht, ich hab die so erzogen die Haare gefälligst offen zu tragen! Denn ich find das geiler...:m


 
Selber schuld, man muss halt Prioritäten setzen....:m 

Die profesionellen Futterbote sind geil, aber eben auch teuer. Ich wette, man kann nen Köfi auch mit nem normalen Boot rausziehen.

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

andy:

machs dioch einfacher:

nimm dir 2 Ruten..
die eine Vorgefertigt mit nem schweren Blei 
an der anderen Rute machst du dann nur nen Wirbel drann und verbindest diesen mit der anderen Rute.
nun legst du Rute 2 zur Seite und machst denn Bügel auf und wirfst mit Rute 1 aus.
Die Schnur von Rute 2 zieht dann mit!
absinken lassen und denn Bügel der Rute 1 offen lassen und mit Rute 2 die Hauptschnur und den Wirbel der Rute 1 einholen.
dein Blei liegt nun weit draussen und an die Schnur, welche du zum Ufer gezogen hast kannst du jetzt den Köfi sammt Vorfach anknüpfen und die Montage langsam bis ans Blei rausziehen....fertig....

verstanden?:q


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

@Marcel: Hochseetauglich isses - vergoldete Welle Fehlanzeige...#d :q 
@Gunni: Stimmt, werde das sofort korrigieren!!! Und natürlich wirds auch mit nem normalen Boot gehen, allerdings muss man die Belastung des Hecks mit Blei auf dem Vordeck ausgleichen, so kommen schnell 500 gr. zusammen und die müßte der Kahn tragen, ich will ja kein U-Boot!!! Obwohl - so mit Unterwasserfunkkamera - quasi Grundangeln auf Sicht...#6 :q #6 :q :m


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
der Gedanke ist gut.
Aber Strömung,Gewicht wird Dir die ganze Sache früher auslösen als Geplant(mit der Büroklammer).

Dann kommt noch hinzu,das diese Boote in der Preisklasse keinen Elektronischen Fahrtenregler habe.
Somit kannst Du nur Vollgas fahren oder es treiben lassen!!!

Am besten ist es ein Boot mit einer 3-Kanal Fernsteuerung,dann kannst eine Klappe oder son. einbauen und viel mehr Gewicht laden!!!

Hinzu kommt noch,das Du 1 oder 2 Akkupacks mit dem richtigen Ladegerät brauchst!

Das wir eine teure Sache!!!

Aber habe hier im Netz eine kleine Firma gesehen,die so einen Elektokahn bauen,in dem eine Wanne ist (mit Klappe nach unten),wo man sogar mit Anfüttern kann.Boilies,etc....!

Frag mich aber bitte nicht nach dem Preis und wo es war!!!

Nur mal so!!!!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Siff-Cop (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Hey Andy

ham mer schon jemacht. Ein Kumpel von mir hat so ein semipro  RC-Boot und da haben wir das einfach letztes Jahr mal ausprobiert und den Köderfisch rausgezogen. Hat super gefunst ohne Probleme, wir haben zum ausklinken der Schnur einfach so ne Bissanzeiger Bolle genommen ans Boot getüdelt und dann die Schnur eingeklipt, dann Bügel auf, beim raus fahren und am Spot einfach d'er Bügel zu gecklapt. Und nen Fischfinder (Smartcast) hatten wir auch schon dran ging auch hatten da aber das Problem das durch die Verwirbelungen von der Schraube störsignale generiert wurden und das Bild nicht einwandfrei war, aber wenn man sich noch ein wenig damit beschäftigt ist das auch zu bewältigen.
Überlegungen was passiert wenn ein Hecht Beißt hatten wir auch, aber ganz einfach die Montage klinkt sich aus und fertich.

Ich sach nur das jet auf jedenfall! Allerdings würde ich auch en anderes Boot in betracht ziehen. Was noch von Vorteil ist, wenn die Schraube unterm Boot sitz und nicht hinten am Heck


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Bissanzeiger Bolle


 
Ne bitte was???:q  Ihr Holländer macht mich noch janz jeck...|uhoh: :q 
Ich will ein transportables Boot, das nicht viel kostet. Einen Fahrtenregler hatte ich in meinem ersten ferngesteurten Boot schon drin, das war von Tico oder so und hat 100DM gekostet, das hatte sogar ne Lenzpumpe.
Hab ich Idiot vor 2 Jahren für 20€ bei ebay vertickt...:c 
LG by Andy


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Hier haste ne Vollaustattung :m:m:m
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Futterboot-Baitboat-Fischfeeder_W0QQitemZ7210106648QQcategoryZ30758QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hier noch ein anderer Anbieter aus dem Bayernlande...

http://www.draadewixbfeiffal.de/

... nimmt sich in der Vollausstattung preislich leider nicht sooo viel, denn mit dem weitereichenden Echo sind auch knapp 1.300 Euronen fällig.


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

;+ ;+ 1300 Euronen???? ;+ ;+ 


Naja, wers braucht. #d 

PS: Beim Fishermans Partner stand heute für ein paar Hunderter mehr ein komplettes Ruderboot. Naja, ist eben Hobby. #c


----------



## Pilkman (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

@ Kalle

Ich würde für 1.300 Euro auch eher ein großes Schlauchboot mit V-Kiel und Plattenboden oder ein trailerbares Ruderboot meinetwegen auch alles gebraucht kaufen.

Aber an Gewässern, wo ein Boot verboten ist, hilft einem das auch nicht weiter.

Übrigens hat die aktuelle Gewässerordnung des Landesanglerverbandes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern einen Passus, nach dem das "Ausbringen der Angelgeräte mit Hilfsmitteln" verboten ist. Schon klar, worauf sowas abzielt, hmm?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> "Hilfsmitteln"


 
Wie z.B. Angelruten...:q 

Ne, also wenn ich 1300 € zuviel hätte würd ich das Schätzchen hier kaufen  ( http://cgi.ebay.de/U-Boot_W0QQitemZ7381273464QQcategoryZ87483QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 9+ Kamera etc - dann brauch ich nämlich kein echo:q 
Werde maln bissel suchen, notfalls probier ich mal das von marcel vorgeschlagene rumgeier - allerdings muss ich mir das ausdrucken und am wasser step by step nachmachen...|uhoh: :q


----------



## StarAngler (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> andy:
> 
> machs dioch einfacher:
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch schon öfter gemacht. Es müssen nur zwei "Randbedingungen" erfüllt sein. Man brauch einen schwimmenden Köderfisch und ein Gewässer ohne Pflanzen und Geäst zwischen Angelstelle und Position des Anglers.

Schwimmt der Köder nicht, verhakt er sich am Grund und die Mission ist gescheitert. Hängt der schwimmende Köder in den Pflanzen fest, kommt das Blei zurück -> ebenso gescheitert.

Von daher ist die Methode fürs LongDistance nur bedingt geeignet.

So der klassische Stil.

Da fällt mir glatt noch was ein. Zum Beispiel an Rute 2 nach dem zurückziehen der Schnur ein Boot (ohne Motor) mit Schnurclip drantüdeln. In den Clip den Köder rein - dieser schwimmt ja dann, jetzt Boot mit Köder an die Angelstelle ziehen - den Clip auslösen lassen - und das Boot zurückziehen. Könnte man gleich noch einen Mechanismus mit Klappe dran bauen zwecks anfüttern.

(Gleich wieder was zum Basteln in den derzeit langweiligenWintertagen)

*hocherfreut


----------



## kea (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Eigentlich reicht jede Art von Modellboot, solange es kein Renner ist. Verdränger sind langsam, dafür aber auch wesentlich stabiler.

Ach ja, 35MHz ist für Flugzeuge reserviert und darf nicht für Boote und Autos genutzt werden.


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Wie wärs mit einem Mini U-Boot zu 13.495 im Sonderangebot? Mit dem kann man dann die Fische mittels Torpedo, welches mit Betäubungsmittel geladen wurde, flach legen und dann mit einem Rettungshubschrauber im Maßstab 1:20 vom Typ CH 53 besetzt mit einigen Hobbits als Rettungsschwimmer bergen? |supergri |rolleyes 

Naja, wie gesagt, wer bereit ist, soviel Knete auszugeben, der soll´s halt tun. Mit dem passenden Futtereimer dazu kommts auch sicher cool an. :q 

Es gibt halt immer Extreme. Was auf der einen Seite der Birkenstock mit Schnürsenkel und Nagel, ist wohl am anderen Ende der Skala solch ein Hilfsmittel. 

Allerdings stellt sich mir persönlich doch die Frage, was das dann noch am Ende mit Angeln oder gar Sportlichkeit zu tun hat.#c


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kalle
> 
> Ich würde für 1.300 Euro auch eher ein großes Schlauchboot mit V-Kiel und Plattenboden oder ein trailerbares Ruderboot meinetwegen auch alles gebraucht kaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich dachte immer, man wirft dann dort hin und wenn man trotz geilster Weitwurfrute nicht mehr hin kommt, geht´s eben nicht. Aber mag ja auch sein, dass ich mich irre. |kopfkrat 

Ich seh das deswegen ein wenig kritisch, weil mittels Echolot und solcher Mittel dann nun wirklich ein für mich recht unverhältnismäßiges Verrücken der Chancengleichheit eintritt. Ich dachte, wir sind sportlich, fair und waidmännisch? Oder doch nur heiß auf einen Erfolg? #c


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



> Wie wärs mit einem Mini U-Boot zu 13.495 im Sonderangebot? Mit dem kann man dann die Fische mittels Torpedo, welches mit Betäubungsmittel geladen wurde, flach legen und dann mit einem Rettungshubschrauber im Maßstab 1:20 vom Typ CH 53 besetzt mit einigen Hobbits als Rettungsschwimmer bergen? |supergri |rolleyes


 
:q :q :q


----------



## Mr.Teeq (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunni: Meine Freundin hat sowas nicht, ich hab die so erzogen die Haare gefälligst offen zu tragen! Denn ich find das geiler...:m
> Werd sie aber mal beauftragen der Schwester welche zu klaun
> @Pilkmann:War ja auch nur ein Beispiel, 40 MHZ is eh doof weils jeder hat, will ne Modellbaufrequenz um die 35MHZ #6
> 
> ...




hi
sorry andi aber das soltlest du schnell wieder vergessen mit dem 35Mhz. denn das 35Mhz band is für den Flugmodellbau reserviert und da kommt es wirklic hauf optimale funktion an und darf nicht für boote oder autos verwendet werden. daher nimm bitte einfach 40mhz das is garkein proble m auch wenns "jeder" hat weil ma hat ja auch noc hein quarz drinen, diese quarze gibt es in viele verschiedene bereichen/zahlen. und da es für daen 40mhz bereich so vuiele verscheidene quarze gibt sind störungen eher unwarscheinlich. 
worauf du achten solltest dass es kein 27mhz bereich ist, den ndas ist wirklich extrem störanfällig.
mfg


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne bitte was???:q Ihr Holländer macht mich noch janz jeck...|uhoh: :q


 
Hallo Andy

das ist für mich ne Bissanzeiger-Bolle.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Achso Hr. Holländer, jap, goog idea, die dinger habsch auch!
Auf die 35MHZ kam ich, da ich im Frühjahr 05 ne mittelgroße e-chessna hatte, 4Kanal. Da wurde mir gesagt ich solle auf keinen Fall 27 o. 40MHZ nehmen. Habe das Ding wegen Untermotorisierung und Fliegengewicht (600gr.) wieder verkauft. Desweiteren ist ein bodenstart ohne lenkbares bugrad ein spiel mit dem Feuer neben dem Benzinkanister...:q 

Mache mal nen Modellbauthread auf#h


----------



## Gunni77 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Wirf die Montage vom Flugzeug ab....:q


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Hmmmm,habt ihr lieben Karpfenangler schon mal was von Auswerfen der Angel gehört?
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Gunni77 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Wenn du mich meinst, dann ja. Aber was ist das Problem bei so Spielereien mit Modellbooten, wenn man das Spaß dran hat?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Woolver, ich bin raubfischangler, wir sitzen im selben boot.
Jedenfalls fast - meine Köfis können nicht von selbst rausschwimmen so wie deine!
Bitte entfache weiterhin den Streit in dem anderen Thread oder von mir aus schick mir emails, hier gehts ums sachliche.
Schön´Dank!

Lg by Andy


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Sorry wollte nicht unhöflich sein,mein persönliches Erlebnis mit diversen Karpfenangler hat mich da etwas ketzerrisch gemacht.Hab den absatz unten aus nem Thread kopiert,weil ich nicht alles wieder tippen wollte,obwohl das Glatteis heute eh nix anderes als Geräte putzen,posten und lästern zulässt))


übrigends zur erklärung meiner etwas ketzerrischen einstellung zu den carphuntern:ich habe vor jahren am tüschenbroicher schlossteich geangelt,damals war der see von holger menne gepachtet.ich habe dort mit meinem kahn wunderschöne tage auf tolle raubfische erlebt.
dann kamen die karpfenfreaks,mit ihrem ganzen elektrokram,boilies(die mit booten an den rand der insel gefahren wurden).die leinen haben auch den weg per boot genommen.man konnte dort nicht mehr vernünftig mit dem boot angeln,weil die köder dauernd irgendwelche austreibende spezialmontagen ergriffen.es gab in dem see ein paar grosskarpfen,die nach 12 monaten alle bereits ein halbes dutzend mal gefangen wurden.naja das ende vom lied,wir normalfischer hatten keine lust mehr,die karpfenangler erbrachten den notwendigen betrag nicht um das herrliche gewässer zu erhalten.heute ist der see ein forellenzirkus.
ich hoffe du verstehst mich nun ein bisschen besser.
gruss
woolver


----------



## Pilkman (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> ...  tüschenbroicher schlossteich ....



Hauaha, ich kann Deine Abneigung den Karpfenanglern im allgemeinen gegenüber nach Nennung diesen Namens dann doch etwas verstehen. Die Erduldung solcher Zustände hätte mich wahrscheinlich auch geprägt. |uhoh: 

Ich als Auch-gern-Karpfen-Angler würde mich nie freiwillig an ein Gewässer setzen, wenn der Druck und die Zustände so krass sind.

Trotzdem: Versuch etwas weniger vorurteilsbehaftet zu sein! #h


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Jo bin ich eigentlich auch,nur dieses Gewässer war wirklich schön,es hatte einen alten natürlichen Fischbestand,Zander und Hecht laichten sogar ab.Der Hechts hatte eine wunderbare Schwemmwiese,es gab Barsche in schönen Groessen und sogar herrliche grosse Rotfedern.
Dann kam Holger,der voll auf der gerade entfachten Karpfenwelle schwamm und innerhalb von 18 Monaten ging alles den Bach runter.
Trotzdem habe ich keine Vorurteile gegen Angelarten etc.mir fällt dieser Fall nur immer wieder ein wenn ich höre das Köder und Montagen irgendwohin befördert sollen mittels anderer Transportmittel als der Angel selbst.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> ..................................................................Trotzdem habe ich keine Vorurteile gegen Angelarten etc.mir fällt dieser Fall nur immer wieder ein wenn ich höre das Köder und *Montagen irgendwohin befördert sollen mittels anderer Transportmittel* als der Angel selbst.


 


			
				woolver schrieb:
			
		

> ..........................man konnte dort nicht mehr vernünftig mit dem boot angeln,..............................


 


;+ :q ;+ :q 

nicht so ernst nehmen :q , aber dann denkst du auch immer an den Fall wenn du mit dem Boot schleppst????


Nach meiner Einstellung sollten einfach alle Angler egal welche Angelart man betreibt rücksicht aufeinander nehmen und das gilt nicht nur für's Angeln.


----------



## woolver (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Seitdem fische ich nur noch auf den grossen Sauerlandtalsperren und in der Lenne,da kann sowas nicht passieren.
Mit dem Gemecker,wenn ich ne Montage mitgeschleppt hatte konnte ich leben,aber das das ganze ehemals idyllische Gewässer deswegen heute nen Forellenzirkus ist,war eine nicht ganz leicht zu verarbeitende Erfahrung.
Gruss
woolver


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Siff-Cop:|good: |good: |good: 

Und jetzt bitte wieder ONTOPIC - DAAANKÄÄÄÄÄH!!!


----------



## Mr.Teeq (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die 35MHZ kam ich, da ich im Frühjahr 05 ne mittelgroße e-chessna hatte, 4Kanal. Da wurde mir gesagt ich solle auf keinen Fall 27 o. 40MHZ nehmen. Habe das Ding wegen Untermotorisierung und Fliegengewicht (600gr.) wieder verkauft. Desweiteren ist ein bodenstart ohne lenkbares bugrad ein spiel mit dem Feuer neben dem Benzinkanister...:q
> 
> Mache mal nen Modellbauthread auf#h



gibts den nnpoch mehr modellbauer hier unter uns??? |kopfkrat


----------



## AngelAndy20 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Jap, hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68083
:m |wavey:


----------



## human01 (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

hallo leute also ich würde mir einfach nen modellbot kaufen wo noch ein platz am empfänger frei ist und dann für modellflugzeuge ne ausklinkvorrichtung kaufen und die mit nen servo dran machen 

und fertig


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

So, hab mir durch Zufall nen Köfischlepper bei eBay geschossen, simple Technik´: kein Drehzahlsteller der Mots (heißt Vollgas oder nix), 27Mhz und nur bestes Plastik...|supergri 
Aber für 20 Tacken und neu mit RC und Akku, Regler und Garantie kann man nix sagen.
Bekommt aber in Höhe der Motoren noch ne umschnallbare Auftriebsspritze (Gartenschlauchstück oder so) umgeschnallt damit ich meine 25cm Barsche rausziehen kann...:m 
Lg by Andy
http://img202.*ih.us/img202/469/modellboot8dp.jpg


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Jo.

Im Moment kannst du besser nen Motorschlitten mit automatischem Eisbohrer nehmen.

Ist das ne Wumme vorne auf dem Boot? Willst du gleichzeitig Kormorane jagen? Oder ist das gar ne Walharpune.....

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ne Wumme vorne auf dem Boot? Willst du gleichzeitig Kormorane


 
PSSSST! Strenggenommen aber keine Wumme sondern Flugabwehrkanone (Flak).:m 
Werd natürlich auch noch nen Heckausleger basteln zum schleppen#6 

Ja, sogar bei uns braucht man im Moment erstmal Steine zum angeln...:v


----------



## Peter70 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Hi
Binde doch hinten am Boot ein kleines Floss dran. Montage drauf, Bügel auf und dann raus damit.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Hmm, wieso komm ich nicht auf sowas...|kopfkrat #q  - das probier ich!:m


----------



## Peter70 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht:m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Unsere Firma machts andersrum:
So kompliziert wie möglich, so einfach wie nötig...!
Vielleicht darum


----------



## leipziger21 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

@ all na da will ich mich hiermal outen habe ein futter/baitboot nur leider noch nicht allzuviel benutzt hatte es damals neu bei ebay ersteigert für 480€ |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: naja wie sagt man ich war jung und brauchte das boot    wollte es aber eventuell dieses jahr mehr nehmen jedoch habe ich mir auch noch ein schlauchboot gekauft |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: aber an gewässern wo das benutzen eines bootes verboten ist denke ich ist es eine gute alternative 

schlauchboot







futterboot





ps : kann manche einstellungen von anderen usern hier leider nicht verstehen wenn leute das geld dazu haben sich solche boote zu kaufen dann sollen diese das auch tuhn.sehe es in keinster weisse als unfair oder ähnliches wenn man zb ein echolot oder futterboot benutzt die technik und andere sachen schreiten nunmal voran wieso soll ich dieses dann nicht in anspruch nehmen |kopfkrat


----------



## pikefisherman (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
also ich habe mich auch mal an das Smartcast-Ei herangewagt.
1) Problem: Reichweite
Dazu habe ich ein Koaxkabel (RG 174) anstelle der Spiral-Antenne eingelötet. Die Kern-Ader an den ürsprünglichen Antennenanschluß und die Schirm-Ader an den rechten Kontaktstift der durch das Gehäuse ins Wasser reicht. Das Kabel durch das Ei nach draußen und das Andere Ende an eine 434 MHz ISM Antenne 5dB.
2)Problem: Stromversorgerung
Die Batterie ist leider nur eine Knopfzelle und dazu noch unter der Platine befestigt. Also hab ich diese belassen wie sie ist und ein dünnes 2-adriges Kabel ins Ei gezogen und an die Lötfahnen der Batterie auf der Platine angelötet (an der Seite erkennbar). Nur darauf achten was Plus und Minus ist.
Am anderen Ende des Kabels habe ich eine Lithium CR V 3 Photozelle (3V) angeschlossen (im Futterboot). Das Kabel habe ich mit Schrumpfschlauch mit dem Koaxkabel eingeschweißt. 
Dann beide Hälften mit UHU-Endfest zusammenkleben und die Öffnung der Kabeldurchführung mit Silikon verschließen. Zur Sicherheit den Klebefalz am Ei 
nachträglich mit Silikon überstreichen. 

Reichweite des Smartcast jetzt 250m.

3)Problem: Futterstelle wiederfinden
Dazu hab ich eine Bluetooth-GPS Maus ins Futterboot gelegt. Da die Reichweite der Bluetooth-Verbindung mit 10m nicht ausreicht habe ich ein Koaxkabel eingelötet und eine W-Lan Antenne 5dB angeschlossen. Somit habe ich zum PDA jetzt 300m Reichweite und kann die Hot-Spots per Way-Point markieren und wiederfinden.
Anleitung für Bluetooth-Tunning hier: http://www.popsci.com/popsci/how20/51460e0796b84010vgnvcm1000004eecbccdrcrd.html

Viel Aufwand aber auch nettes Tool zum Erfolg!


----------



## prinz1 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Montage mit RC-Boot rausschleppen? Erfahrungen?*

hallo angelandy20
falls noch interesse besteht. ein kumpel von mir hat ein selbstgebautes futterboot , das er eventuell verkauft. falls interesse besteht, schreib mal einfach. ich mail dir bilder und ein angebot von ihm rüber.
tolles teil , gutes fassungsvermögen, hohe tragkraft und enorme reichweite.
gruß
der prinz


----------

